# HANOI | Cleve Apartment Complex | 40 fl x 15 | U/C



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*$660m spent on Hanoi-based Cleve high-class apartment complex*



> The $660 million Cleve high-end apartment building project was officially started in Van Phu new urban area, Phu La, Ha Dong Dist, Hanoi on December 18, 2009.
> 
> The main investor for this project was Inpyung Co Ltd, one of the leading companies in South Korea in the fields of construction on houses and civil works, trading real estates, and providing consultancy services. The project's major contractor was Hi Brand Vietnam Co Ltd
> 
> ...


Source : http://74.53.24.87/news/articles/property/111282618.shtml


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Hanoi is getting a boosting skyline, happy to see that


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Update



kt said:


> 26.3


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*2012.1*

Update



tuyennd said:


>


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Update



tuyennd said:


> Làm đến đâu xong đến đấy, hoàn thiện cuốn chiếu theo từng tầng khi xây thô (bao gồm cả đường điện, nước, điều hòa...)
> 
> from http://daewoo-cleve.vn/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=3&Itemid=93


----------

